# Glue on rabbit toys?...



## Winterthebunny (Dec 26, 2012)

A couple days ago I bought a toy for my rabbit. The store was closing soon and I didn't get to 'inspect' the toy that much, but it seemed just fine. After I brought it home, I realized that the toy wasn't fastened on to other areas of the toy with edible things for rabbits, but glue. Glue is everywhere, even just little bits to put on a paper eye as decoration. 

http://www.waremfginc.com/c-detaildisplay.aspx?itemno=03164

This is what I bought. The ears on the rabbit are _literally_ almost half glue. Big chunks of glue on there. 

Basically everything is glued together like a school project. Best thing of all is that it cost 12 dollars at the store, yet unfortunately I can't find the receipt and upon inspecting, I bend one of the ears slightly and it literally broke off. Cheap craftsmanship. 

Is all this glue unsafe for rabbits? Should I just throw it away?


----------



## ldoerr (Dec 26, 2012)

I would not give it to the rabbit if it has as much glue as you are saying it does. There is another thread about gluing and rabbits. I forget exactly which section of the forum it is, but there are posts from today on it.


----------



## LunaBun (Dec 27, 2012)

I happen to be one who will return without a receipt... Especially when the product purchased is lousy. I'm ok with in store credit.... And hope the store will consider the complaint when deciding if they should contine to stock an item


----------



## Deliciosa (Dec 27, 2012)

I bought a similar style toy for Mimi a while back. It was in the shape of a carrot. When I looked at it closely I noticed tons of glue holding it all together, I was pretty relieved she'd taken little to no interest in it. Definitely no good for a bun to be chewing on.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 27, 2012)

ditto-same thing just happend to us with a toy Ripley got for Christmas. It's still in his cage but he does little more than throw it around to make noise to get attention. In his book, that's the purpose for toys.


----------



## tamsin (Dec 27, 2012)

If you contact the manufacturer they can probably tell you what the glue is made from - it could just be flour/water based so perfectly safe for eating.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 27, 2012)

dunno where you bought that from, but I bought a lava-and-wood chew thingy at petsmart once and the lava block broke in half as I was (carefully) trying to remove the celophane... they allowed me to return it even though it was damaged. it's worth a shot to try to return it, even if you just get store credit due to not having a receipt.


----------

